# Pigeon Forge Near the Great Smoky Mountain Park 10/30-11/3 $50 per night 2 br



## tschwa2 (Oct 18, 2016)

*The Lodges at The Great Smoky Mountains by Capital Resorts (Pigeon Forge)*
2 Bedroom sleeps 6 (1120 sq ft) *Sunday- Thursday October 30-November 3, 2016 4 nights $200 ($50 per night)* Prime leaf season for the lower elevations.

222 Whistling Wind Way, Pigeon Forge, TN 37863



> The Resort is located 1.2 miles from The Island entertainment centre, this Pigeon Forge resort features a fire pit and apartments with a balcony. The Pigeon Forge Community Centre, which guests can use for free, is 0.9 miles away.
> 
> The seating area has a fireplace (2 br only), TV, and sofa. A full kitchen, dining area, and laundry facilities are also provided in all units at Capital Resorts The Lodges at the Great Smoky Mountains.
> A 100 feet pool, baby pool, and aerobics rooms are offered at the community center as well as 3 basketball courts and 2 racquetball courts.
> ...



This is a quiet relaxing resort in a beautiful area close to many of the area attractions.


----------



## tschwa2 (Oct 25, 2016)

*Reduced to $150 total for 4 nights.*

If you are looking for a quiet, affordable beautiful getaway next week  Monday-
Thursday  Oct 30-Nov 3, this is it. 

2BR Pigeon Forge.  The 10 day forecast is calling for mid to upper 70's with cool nights in the 50's.  $150 through paypal and its yours.  



> **Special Advisement: **There are no elevators and there are stairs to reach every unit.


----------



## ebroady (Oct 26, 2016)

I just sent you a private message.


----------



## tschwa2 (Oct 26, 2016)

This one is no longer available.


----------



## ride2slide (Oct 26, 2016)

That was a GREAT deal! I was already booked in to PCB or I would have taken it myself! I love those kind of TS deals!


----------

